# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i 49-të i Këngës në RTSH 2010

## erindi_al

Ky edicion i festivalit do zhvillohet me 23, 24 dhe 25 dhjetor 2010.


38 PJESMARRESIT E FESTIVALIT TE 49 TE KENGES : 

Kengetari - Titulli i kenges 
( Kompozitori, Teksti , Orkestruesi ) 

1. Adhurim Demiri  - 24 Oret 
( Adhurim Demiri, Adhurim Demiri, Orges Toce )

2. Alban Skenderaj & Miriam Cami - Ende ka shprese 
( Alban Skenderaj & Miriam Cami - Alban Skenderaj )

3. Besa Kokedhima  - E bukura dhe bisha 
( Rezart Likaj, Dalina Buzi,  Rezart Likaj ) 

4. Blerina Shalari - Lutjes apo dashurise 
( Blerina Shalari, Blerina Shalari. Blerina Shalari )

5. Denis Hasa - Mbi xhaketen time 
( Xhavit Ujkani - Ismail Kadare - Sokol Marsi ) 

6. Dorian Nini- -Mire se vini ne Shqiperi 
( Jetmir Barbullushi - Perikli Papingji - Jetmir Barbullushi )

7. Dorina Garuci - Mirembrema engjelli im 
( Sokol Marsi - Jorgo Papingji - Sokol Marsi )

8. Emi Bogdo - Leter per ty 
( Suela Kalaja - Suela Kalaja - Endri Sina ) 

9. Enkeleda Arifi - Nje dashuri 
( Adi Hila - Pandi Laco - Adi Hila )

10. Entela Zhula - Loje ne dashuri
( Edmond Veizaj - Entela Zhula - Edmond Veizaj ) 

11. Ernis Cili & Onanta Spahiu -  FAM 
( Ernis Cili - Ernis Cili - Ernis Cili ) 

12. Etmond Mancaku -  Dashuri pas emrit 
( Etmond Mancaku - Etmond Mancaku - Etmond Mancaku )

13. Francesk Radi -  Kemi dasem`o 
( Francesk Radi - Agim Doci - Francesk Radi )

14. Goldi Halili -  Ne krahet e tua 
( Fatrin Krajka - Fatrin Krajka - Fatrin Krajka )

15. Heldi Kraja - E diela pa ty 
( Heldi Kraja -  Heldi Kraja - Heldi Kraja ) 

16. Herci Matmuja -  Me cilin rri ti dashuri 
( Gent Myftarai - Agron Tufa - Gent Myftarai ) 

17. Kamela Islamaj - Jetova per ty 
( Alban Male - Olti Curri - Alban Male )

18. Kejsi Tola -  Prane 
( Kristi Popa - Florian Zyka - Kristi Popa ) 

19. Klajdi Musabelliu -  Vetem ti 
( L.Jorganxhi - Zhuljana Jorganxhi - L.Jorganxhi ) 

20. Kujtim Prodani -  Ti Ishe Kryeveper 
( Kujtim Prodani - Arben Duka - Ilirjan Mihali )

21. Linda Halimi - Nuk e kam pritur 
( Linda Halimi -  Linda Halimi - Faton Dylaku )

22. Marjeta Billo - Perjetesi 
( Klodian Qafoku - Dr.Flori - Klodian Qafoku )

23. Marsida Saraci -  Vetem s`jemi ne bote 
( Valentin Veizi - Arben Duka - Valentin Veizi ) 

24. Mateus Froku -  Dimer ne shpirt 
( K.Bahiti - Dr.Flori - Shpetim Saraci )

25. NRG Band - Mina-Mina 
( NRG Band - NRG Band - NRG Band ) 

26. Orges Toce - Mari 
( Orges Toce - Orges Toce - Orges Toce )

27. Selami Kolonja - Marmara 
( Selami Kolonja - Selami Kolonja - Damir Imeri )

28. Sajmir Braho - Shtegetar i jetes time 
( Endri Sina -  Saimir Braho - Endri Sina ) 

29. Aurela Gace - Te kam prane 
( Shpetim Saraci - Sokol Marsi - Shpetim Saraci ) 

30. Sonila Mara -  Egoist 
( Sonila Mara - Sonila Mara - Drini Ishmaku ) 

31. Xhejsi Jorgaqi - Rastesi 
( Genti Lako - Jorgo Papingji - Genti Lako ) 

32. Humus - Humus - S`ka 
( Humus - Humus )


Kategoria e Te Rinjve :

1. Shpat Deda -  Te kam Afer 
( Shpat Deda - Shpat Deda - Gent Salihi )

2. Albi Xhepa -  Drite 
( Sam Jaupaj - Bojken Lako )    

3. Maria Prifti -  Pasuri e pasurive   
 ( Frederik  Ndoci - Agim Doci - Endri Sina )

4. Ilir Kazaferi - Nuk ke faj 
( Ilir Kazaferi -  Ilir Kazaferi - Besnik Gace )

5. Megi Laska -  Endrat ekzistojne 
( Fabian Asllani - Megi Laska - Fabian Asllani ) 

6. Rudina Delia - Pa bote 
( Rudina Delia -  Rudina Delia - Klodian Qafoku )

----------


## Kile

Kush mendoni se e fiton fest 2010 ne RTSH?

----------


## erindi_al

> Kush mendoni se e fiton fest 2010 ne RTSH?


Eh sipas kengetares Linda Halimi  qe deklaroi per shtypin festivalin de e fiton Alban Skenderaj & Miriam Cani. :me dylbi:

----------


## Jackie

Festival lagjesh , sa per sy e faqe.

Fituesi dihet ,Alban Skenderaj & Miriam Cani.

E vetmja menyre qe Albani te prezantoje shqiperine ne eurovision.

----------


## Kile

Personalisht mendoj qe Alban Skenderaj dhe aq me pak Miriam cani nuk jane ne stadin per te perfaqesuar shqiperin ne fest europian.... Albani akoma nuk ka nje karier te plote kurse Miriami nuk eshte kengetare dhe skendon asnje moment live. Duhet ti shmangim kengetaret butaforik mendoj dhe te na perfaqesoj nje kengetar me karier dhe suksese,mjaft kane shkuar turli kengetaresh.

----------


## Jackie

Ska lidhje fare kariera ktu kile. Albani eshte kengetar i shkelqyer per shqiperine ,mos them me i miri. problemi eshte se kenga qe ka ne festival me aq informacione sa kom nuk eshte kenge fituese ,jane nja 2 tjera shume me t'mira ,por qe favorizohen kto dy fale fames qe kan mor vitet e fundit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Agim Doçi: Hipoteka ime është "vjedhur"*

» Dërguar më: 27/11/2010 - 14:45

Fatmira Nikolli

Ankesa për organizimin e festivalit të RTSH-së, ankesa për mosrespek timin e të drejtës së autorit dhe moskryerje të punës nga ana e "Albautor", si edhe një kërkesë për përjashtim të Linda Halimit nga festivali i fundvitit. Për Doçin, kjo e fundit ka hedhur baltë mbi festivalin. Këto janë shqetësimet që ngre Agim Doçi, autor i një sërë tekstesh për këngë të njohura. Në një intervistë për "Gazeta Shqiptare" ai rrëfen pakënaqësitë dhe ankesat që ka.

*Festivali i fundvitit po afron. Si ju duket mënyra e organizimit të tij sivjet?*

Ky është festivali i 36-të në të cilin unë marr pjesë. Pa dyshim kam kënaqësi që të marr pjesë në të me një vokal fenomenal, e bija e Stefit, Marie Prifti, 16 vjeç, fituese e çmimit të parë në festivalin "Shqipëria është kulturë" mbajtur në maj të këtij viti në universitetin italian që drejtohet nga Salvatore Mesina. Bashkë me Frederik Ndocin bëmë për të këngën "Pasuri e pasurive", ndërsa këngën e dytë e kam me Françesk Radin e mban titullin "Bardh e zi". Ne kemi bërë një mbledhje me bordin drejtues ku merrte pjesë Petrit Beci, drejtuesi artistik Edmond Zhulali, dhe regjisori Bojken Lako. Në atë mbledhje unë kam bërë vërejtjet e mia për organizimin e festivalit, të cilit do t'i mungojë mbrëmja Gala. Kjo mungesë nuk më pëlqen sepse Agim Prodani ka thënë "të mos bëjmë këngë për çmime, po këngë jetëgjata që rrijnë bukur në gojën e njerëzve".
*
Linda Halimi ka akuzuar për shitjen e çmimit të parë. A keni një koment për këtë?*

Është hedhur uthull në sheqer. Linda Halimi ka thënë se çmimi është shitur dhe do ta marrë Alban Skënderaj. Unë kam protestuar dhe i kërkova stafit të RTSH-së që kjo këngëtare duhej përjashtuar nga festivali. Sepse e dija se po t'i vërtetohet parashikimi Linda Halimit unë stafin drejtues të televizionit, do ta shkatërroja përmes mediave, nëse i japin apo i projektojnë çmimet paradhënie. Nuk jam partizan që TVSH-ja e shet çmimin. Para dy vitesh kisha një këngë të mrekullueshme me Zhulalin, e këndoi Flaka Krelani e Doruntina Dishën, dhe ne ishim përgatit për të fituar, por u votuam nga Xhuvani dhe Alban Skënderaj me zero pikë. Atë vit e mori Adrian Hila me Olta Bokën dhe krijova përshtypjen se çmimi u shit. Vjet fituam unë dhe Zhulali, por ne nuk e kemi privatizuar festivalin. Më vjen keq që mungojnë penat si Gjok Beci apo Xhevahir Spahiu, por meqenëse kam veshur kanatjerën e TVSH-së në 36 festivale, nuk mund të bëhem interesant për lexuesit duke thënë i kanë shitur çmimet. Mund të bëhem "interesant", por i sinqertë duke thënë që TVSH-ja është foleja ku unë kam hedhur të gjitha krijimet e mia. Është hipoteka ime. Mua më kanë vjedhur hipotekën time.

*Ç'doni të thoni me vjedhje?*

Nuk funksionon "Albautori" dhe këngët e mia transmetohen në të gjitha televizionet, këndohen në të gjitha spektaklet, në kioska, bare dhe restorante, dhe në pub-e dhe unë nuk marr asgjë për këtë. Kjo në një kohë kur Këshilli i Europës dhe Parlamenti Europian, një ndër pikat më të fuqishme për t'u integruar në Europë cilëson mbrojtjen e të drejtës së autorit. Kjo hipotekë e imja, ku unë kam vajtur 23-vjeçar, nuk funksionon, është e "vjedhur". Kjo sepse ka dashur dikush që pasuria ime dhe e poetëve të tjerë, të tregtohet. Në të gjitha qendrat tregtare, shtëpitë diskografike i shesin këngët e mia dhe mua nuk më japin asnjë lek. Janë shumë artistë që kanë hipotekën e tyre në fonotekën e RTSH-së, që është mundi dhe djersa e tyre, por asnjë nuk marrin asnjë qindarkë. Kjo sepse "Albautor" nuk funksionon dhe as zyra për të Drejtën e Autorit nën MTKRS-në jo. Kur bëhen "Këngët e shekullit" gjysma e teksteve janë të miat dhe me sa duket ligji 7501 ka hyrë edhe në art për ta shkatërruar. Ne jemi pronarë pa prona.

*Jeni ankuar për "vjedhjen" e hipotekës?*

Pa dyshim. S'kam ndërmend të hedh baltë as ndaj shtetit as ndaj agjencive private, por s'jam i fuqishëm që të kërkoj të drejtën time, nëse MTKRS, "Albautor" dhe zyrat e të drejtave të autorit nuk vepron. Nuk e di se sa fitojnë ata që na kanë grabitur hipotekën, por di që unë për një tekst paguhem 15 mijë lekë, në rast se fiton çmim vlera rritet.

*Rikthehemi tek Linda Halimi. Ju thatë që është përjashtuar nga festivali, për shkak të akuzës për shitje të çmimit të parë. Në bazë të cilës rregullore u bë kjo?*

Petrit Beci na bëri me dije se ne të gjithë do të firmosim kontratën me TVSH-në dhe në bazë të rregullores përjashtohet Linda Halimi, e cila ka hedhur baltë mbi këtë institucion. Mendoj se Arben Hoxha, jurist i RTSH-së, mund edhe t'iu ofrojë rregulloren e festivalit që mua s'ma ka lexuar njeri, por sot (dje) do shkoj të firmos kontratën.


gsh.

----------


## erindi_al

*Linda Halimi: S’më përjashtuan nga RTSH-ja, ika vetë*  
NGA: FATMIRA NIKOLLI 


TIRANE-Nuk jam përjashtuar nga ai festival, por jam tërhequr me vetdëshirë". Kështu është shprehur dje këngëtarja kosovare Linda Halimi, sa i takon mospjesëmarrjes së saj në festivalin e Këngës në Radiotelevizionin Shqiptar. E kontaktuar nga "Gazeta Shqiptare" pas publikimit të djeshëm të lajmit se ajo është përjashtuar, përgjigja e saj qe e prerë dhe kundërshtuese. Siç duket e zhgënjyer nga "incidentet" e ndodhura së fundmi më evenimentet muzikore në Tiranë, në një reagim të shkurtër, ajo mohon që të ketë qenë Këshilli i Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar, që e ka përjashtuar nga pjesëmarrja në këtë konkurrim, fituesi i të cilit përfaqëson Shqipërinë në Eurosong. 
Reagimi 
Dje në një intervistë për Gazetën, poeti Agim Doçi teksa rrëfente shqetësimin për "vjedhjen" e hipotekës së tij në RTSH, foli edhe për akuzën që Linda Halimi ka bërë për festivalin e fundvitit, duke thënë se çmimi i parë është i shitur. Doçi u shpreh se ajo është përjashtuar dhe se askush nuk duhej të hidhte baltë mbi TVSH-në. E "përjashtuar" nga festivali i Këngës në RTSH dhe pak ditë më parë edhe nga "Kënga Magjike", duket se Shqipëria po i vë "bllok" Linda Halimit. Në të dy evenimentet e këngës ku ajo vendosi të merrte pjesë, "incidentet" me organizatorët bënë që Linda të mos konkurronte. Por, cili ka qenë reagimi i këngëtares së re dhe të talentuar mbi këtë deklaratë të Doçit? E pyetur nëse i është komunikuar vendimi i përjashtimit, për shkak të akuzës së saj, dhe si e priti këtë vendim dhe a ka një reagim për atë çfarë ndodhi, ajo u shpreh: "Unë nuk kam asgjë për të shtuar përveç se të them që nuk jam e përjashtuar nga ai festival, por jam tërhequr me vetdëshirë! Përkundrazi edhe kur kam folur, organizatorët prapë më kanë thënë të mendojë dhe një herë dhe se mund të vij në festival sërish nëse unë do të kisha dëshirë. Unë nuk kam dashur të kthehem më! Por gjithsesi kjo ka pak rëndësi tani! Normalisht që do ketë reagime kur të dalë diçka e madhe e tillë në shesh!". Pra, Linda jo vetëm që nuk është penduar për atë që ka thënë, por ka protestuar duke mos marrë pjesë dhe më tej rikonfirmon idenë e saj kur shprehet se, "normalisht që do ketë reagime kur të dalë diçka e madhe në shesh". 
Akuza dhe kënga 
Pak ditë më parë në statusin e saj në Facebook Linda Halimi shkruante se "çmimi i parë i Festivalit të fundvitit është shitur...I uroj çmimin e parë Alban Skënderajt dhe Miriam Canit në RTSH 2010... S'ia vlejnë gjithë ato harxhime e mundime, për të bërë 'show' për fituesit tashmë!'. Duke marrë shkas nga ky status i saj një gazetë e përditshme, e publikoi lajmin e akuzës së Lindës për parregullsi. Edmond Zhulali qe shprehur se ajo paragjykon, ndërsa vetë Alban Skënderaj tha se gjithnjë sulmohen artistët favoritë. Në edicionin e 49-të të festivalit në RTSH, Linda Halimi do të merrte pjesë me këngën e titulluar "Nuk e kam pritur". 


'Gsh'

----------


## Besoja

Edhe nëpër këto pallatet tona të lagjes,mblidhen fëmijët dhe konkurojnë me këngë.Ndaj nuk ka ndonjë gjë për tu shqetësuar!

----------


## PINK

po kenga magjike qe u be ca ishte ? nuk ishte festivali ? lol

----------


## Agim Doçi

erind!!!!!!!!!

Me kerkoje tekstin e kenges qe kam krijuar per Marie Stefi Prifti - nje yll vokal! Po ta nis per respekt edhe pse ti kishe "bllokuar" mesazhet personale. 
SQARIM: Nese vertetohet qe parashikimi" i Linda halimit vertetohet. pra qe çmimi eshte parashitur nje kengetari me vokal te tredhu si A. Skenderaj, Stafi i TVSHdo deklarohet nga ana ime ARMIK I VLERAVE TE FESTIVALIT! Kjo me detyron te kerkoj qe Petrit Beci t'i kerkoj ndjese zonjushes Linda Halimi, se ishim mbi 76 persona diten e çeljes se Festivalit, kur vete Drejtori Pergjithshem Petrit Beci deklaroi publikisht: *LInda Halimin e kemi perjashtuar se ka hedhur baltë mbi institucionin*. Nese Beci "dredh bi.th.ën", se gjoja i paska kerkuar Linda Halimit te marre pjese, prap do u dale pune nga ana ime, se kane fyer artisten!.
Perfundimisht erind po ta postoj tekstin:



PASURI E PASURIVE
						Teksti: Agim Doçi 
Muzika: Frederik Ndoci
Kendon: Maria Stefi Prifti

Të mundja kohën me dorë t’a ndal
T’a bëja çastin të madh – një jetë!
Miliona puthje të mund t’i fal
E prap nuk ngopem – s’qenka e lehtë.

Unë dashuroj, në shpirt e ndjej
Por s’na del jeta – të gjithë e dimë.
E fal vet vehten – gjithshka e bëj
Veç mos t’a humb Zot dashurinë.


REFRENI:
Ajo troket një herë tek zemra
Dhe flet me gjuhën e Perëndive
Është më e bukur sesa vetë endrra
Është pasuri e pasurive!

----------


## erindi_al

z. Agim

Me fal, nuk e dija qe i kisha te 'bllokuar' mesazhet. Do ta ndryshoje kete opcion.

Te falenderoj shume per tekstin. Si gjithmone, vargje te mrekullueshme! Shume interesante qenkan.
Maria Priftin e kam pare para dy viteve ne festivalin e kenges ne RTSH, ku ajo ishte si mysafire na naten e dueteve. Une mendoja se ajo nje dite do te jete edhe vet pjesemarrese ne kete festival.
Shume suksese!!!


Mua me çudit kur Linda thot, une kam ikur vet nga festivali ndersa ne anen tjeter P. Beci thot kemi perjashtuar Linden.

Une kam mendimin se ky festival do kete shume surpriza kete vit. Njeherit kemi edhe nje kthim te Aurela Gaces. Mezi pres edhe te shoh Enkeleden ne nje festival te muzikes se lehte. Gjithashu Kejsi Tola mund te jete nje befasi tjeter. Besa Kokedhima,  Kamela Islami mendoj se do te japin maksimumin per te fituar.

----------


## Agim Doçi

erind
Po vazhdoj te jap disa sqarime.
Ne EUROSONG perfaqsohet padyshim Shqiperia. Ndaj JURIA  e Festivaleve duhet te jete shume e ndergjegjshme qe imazhi i Shqiperise te mos cenohet. Votimi ne EUROSONG behet me preferenca sidomos sllavët qe votojne njeri tjetrin dhe Nordiket e Saksonet qe votojne edhe ata njeri tjetrin. Kur konkurova ne 2004 me Anjeze Shahin ne merituam vendin e 6-te (sepse u skualifikua Serbia per muzike te vjedhur). Votat qe morrem i merituam se muzika e Edmond Zhulalit dhe perkthimi i poezise time u be ne menyre brilante nga Xhuni Teylor (Myftari) qe eshte poeteshe nga Zelanda e Re dhe qe jeton ne Shqiperi prej viteve 60-te. Madje per kenaqesine time eshte Nuse Skrapari!!!.
Po keshtu edhe me kengen e Keisi Toles qe perseri Zhulali dhe une merituam vendin e 11 (u be koregjimi se piket tona ia kishin kaluar "hajduterisht" nje kengetareje franceze qe erdhi me 8 bodigarde dhe 1 klysh qeni kinez ne Moske.
Ne nuk kishim buxhet per te bere LOBING(!). Deri edhe Maqedonia qe eshte "shtet" me xhetona...(!) organizoj Party per te promovuar kengen ndersa Delegacioni Shqiptar, mbeti ne "meshiren" e nje Drejtoreshe Psikopate qe tashme eshte pushuar nga puna nje farë Zamira Koleci. As ne konferencen per shtyp nuk begenisi kjo Koleci te marrë 2 autoret Zhulali - Doçi, por na vuri ne presidiumin e Konferences ca pederaste balerine, qe desh i rraha se kishin ardhur nga Athina dhe BEGIN e kishin te shkruar GREECE (Julian Bulku dhe 2 xhuxha nga Llakatundi. Ndersa balerini i futur ne "prezervativ blu" ishte nje ukrainas qe vallzonte me Bulkun në Athinë.
Une po ta kem ne dore dergoj ne EUROSONGUN e sivjetshem Aurela Gaçen qe do konkuroje me nje kenge te Shpetim Saraçit, qe eshte nje nder Yjet e Muzikes Shqiptare! Pra tek mua nuk ekziston xhelozi!!!!!...Ne skenen e EUROSONGUT duhet te kesh këllqe se atje kendohet LIVE. Dhe kete detyre e arrin me se mire vetem Aurela!
Respekt per te gjithe dashamiresit e Kenges Shqiptare
Agim Doçi

----------


## Brari

Agim..

Kenget per Eurovizion qe keni Krijuar Ju me Zhulalin si dhe kjo e fundit e Arditit kan qene te mrekullueshme. Une i degjoj perdite ne Cd e Makines.
Sa per piket qe ato marrin ne eurofestival.. ne tashme e dime se ato pik nuk tregojn fare kualitetin e kenges por forcen e shteteve ne Para..

Ne se Albania do ishte shtet i pasur.. do na jepte pike Juria sikur dhe nji cjap te kishin derguar atje si kengetar.

Pra kenget tuaja pra dhe tonat jan fantastike..
Pergezime urime e respekte per ju..

----------


## sirena_adria

*Edmond Zhulali: Shitja e çmimeve në festivalin e RTSH, absurditet që s’duhet menduar* 


*Drejtori artistik i festivalit pohon se përzgjedhja e këngëve është e hapur për publikun* 

“Festivali i fundvitit në RTSH e ka përzgjedhjen e këngëve aq të hapur dhe demokratike sa nuk besoj se do të ketë tjetër”, kështu u shpreh Edmond Zhulali drejtor artistik i festivalit të këngës. Në një intervistë dhënë për gazetën ai mohon zërat për pazare çmimesh në festival, ndërsa thekson se çdo anëtar jurie do të votojë dhe përgjegjësia është e tij që i jep pikët në sy të të gjithë publikut.

*Drejtori artistik Edmond Zhulali tregon më tej se nuk ke se si të akuzosh kur nuk dihet as juria dhe as këngët dhe sipas tij çdo kush që merr pjesë në festival hyn për të fituar. “Çdo kush e ka ëndërr për të prekur skenën në “Eurovision” si krijues të muzikës ashtu dhe këngëtarë, kjo është ëndrra që e shoqëron dhe është ky eveniment që e ka vetëm ky festival i këngës në RTSH dhe të gjithë kanë të drejtën të mendojnë se do të fitojnë”, tregon Zhulali*. Sa i takon asaj që ka pohuar një këngëtare që deri tani është caktuar se kush do ta fitojë çmimin e parë drejtori artistik theksoi se ishte i habitur dhe me qëndrimin e këngëtares, Linda Halimi. “Unë kam komunikuar dhe kam kontaktuar për ta ftuar atë festival, pasi ajo ka një vokal premtues dhe është një vajzë me kërkesa për veten e saj, por unë do të thosha që ky është një qëndrim ndoshta i papjekur i Lindës. Kur ajo u prononcua në shtyp në lidhje me këtë unë e pyeta mbi këtë çështje duke i kërkuar se ku bazohej ajo që kishte folur rreth çmimit, por ajo mu përgjigj që nuk kishte asnjë fakt dhe e kam me të dëgjuar”, tregon drejtori artistik i festivalit. Ai pohon ndër të tjera se qëllimi kryesor është të nxjerrin një festival sa më dinjitoz, ndërsa shton se: “ne e kemi lidhur jetën me festivalin, me këtë institucion dhe dua të theksoj se ky është një institucion, i cili nuk vepron mbi bazë dëshirash, por mbi bazë të ligjit dhe në mënyrë administrative”.

-*Jeni duke u përgatitur për edicionin e 49 të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH, ndërkohë që dhe pak javë na ndajnë nga ky eveniment, ku keni arritur me përgatitjet?*

Tani në jemi në fazat e fundit të përgatitjes së festivalit të fundvitit në RTSH. Kemi kapërcyer fazën më të rëndësishme, që ka të bëjë me seleksionim e këngëve dhe për mua është faza më e rëndësishme, sepse aty përzgjidhen direkt këngët për në festival, e cila tashmë është kapërcyer. Ne jemi takuar me të gjithë fituesit e kësaj përzgjedhje, me të gjithë autorët, kompozitorët kemi realizuar një takim tradicional i cili zhvillohet çdo vit dhe kemi biseduar me ata mbi sugjerimet që ka pasur komisioni i përzgjedhjes së këngëve, për të bërë disa ndryshime në krijime apo dhe në disa elementë të tjerë ku krijuesit e këngës kanë mundësi që të ndërhyjnë. Këtë herë ne jemi në një fazë tjetër, që ka të bëjë me firmosjen mes institucionit dhe pjesëmarrësve, sepse ky është një festival serioz, i cili zhvillohet me rregulla të qarta, përcaktuar dhe të miratuara nga institucioni.

*-Në media është folur dhe për pazare çmimesh në këtë festival, ju si drejtor artistik i tij si e gjykoni këtë?*

Unë e kam thënë dhe në media të tjera dhe është hera e parë që ndodh kjo në gjykimin e  një festivali në RTSH. *Unë jam i habitur dhe me qëndrimin e këngëtares, Linda Halimi, me të cilën unë kam komunikuar dhe kam kontaktuar për ta ftuar atë festival, pasi ajo ka një vokal premtues dhe është një vajzë me kërkesa për veten e saj, por unë do të thosha që ky është një qëndrim ndoshta i papjekur i Lindës. Kur ajo u prononcua në shtyp në lidhje me këtë unë e pyeta mbi këtë çështje duke i kërkuar se ku bazohej ajo që kishte folur rreth çmimit, por ajo mu përgjigj që nuk kishte asnjë fakt dhe e kam me të dëgjuar.* Atëherë sa mendojmë dhe dëgjojmë, ne nuk mund ti bëjmë publike, pasi këtu nuk dëmtohet asnjë person por dëmtohet institucioni, dëmtohet një festival i cili është festivali i të gjithëve, është i traditës, është mbarëkombëtar, dhe është festivali i cili përfaqëson Shqipërinë në një arenë ndërkombëtare, siç është dhe Festivali Europian i Këngës. Ai është një festival shumë i madh sa i takon pjesëmarrjes së shteteve dhe ne duhet ta mbrojmë këtë festival, aq më tepër kur ne kemi akuza. Ashtu siç ju thashë dhe më lart komunikova me Lindën dhe mua më duket e paragjykuar, ndoshta Linda kishte dhe objeksionet e këngës së saj, dhe për ta tërhequr këngën mua nuk më duket arsye të akuzosh dikë kur ti nuk je e bindur për krijimtarinë tënde si këngëtare.

*-Si ndikon kjo në imazhin e festivalit?*

Unë deri tani nuk kam parë asnjë ndikim tek pjesëmarrësit dhe nuk ka pse të ndikoi kjo gjë, pasi mua më duket absurde se i mund të gjykohet një çmim kur këngët akoma nuk janë dëgjuar mirë dhe nga vetë ne që po merremi me këngët. Nuk dihet asgjë, aq më tepër që as juria nuk dihet se kush do të jetë. Linda për mua me këtë që ka thënë është shumë e paragjykuar. Ky festival e ka përzgjedhjen e këngëve aq të hapur dhe demokratike sa nuk besoj se do të ketë tjetër. Çdo anëtar jurie do të votojë dhe përgjegjësia është e tij që i jep pikët në sy të të gjithë publikut dhe nuk ke se si të akuzosh kur nuk dihet as juria dhe as këngët dhe çdo kush që merr pjesë në festival hyn për të fituar. Çdo kush e ka ëndërr për të prekur skenën në “Eurovission” si krijues të muzikës ashtu dhe këngëtarë, kjo është ëndrra që e shoqëron dhe është ky eveniment që e ka vetëm ky festival i këngës në RTSH dhe të gjithë kanë të drejtën të mendojnë se do të fitojnë. Natyrisht që opinioni do ti hedhë sytë tek ata kompozitorë që kanë dhënë provën, që priten që ata të japin këngë të bukura dhe natyrisht që të drejtën për të pretenduar për të fituar e kanë të gjithë dhe unë si drejtor artistik i festivalit së bashku me ata që unë bashkëpunoj për këtë festival, duke filluar nga drejtori i RTSH z. Petrit Beci, regjisori Bojken Lako, Alfred Kaçinari dhe gjithë të tjerët, mendoj se nuk kemi asnjë qëllim por të nxjerrim një festival sa më dinjitoz, sepse ne e kemi lidhur jetën me festivalin, me këtë institucion dhe dua të theksoj se ky është një institucion, i cili nuk vepron mbi bazë dëshirash, por mbi bazë të ligjit dhe në mënyrë administrative. 

*-Ana teknike e festivalit ka pasur gjithmonë probleme, gjithmonë këngëtarët janë ankuar në këtë drejtim. Ju për këtë vit çfarë mund të na thoni?*

Skema është pothuajse si ajo e viteve të kaluara, baza orkestrale është e regjistruar, instrumentet në skenë luajnë live dhe këngëtari performon live. Nuk kemi probleme teknike dhe në pultin e zërit është një mjeshtër italian, i cili i ka rregulluar shumë punët dhe ka bërë që festivali të dëgjohet shumë mirë në televizion. Natyrisht që në skenë këngëtari duhet ta ndjejë veten shumë mirë dhe ekzistojnë dy mundësi të interpretimit një me kufje dhe një me boks që dëgjon zërin. Unë mendoj që varet shumë dhe nga aftësitë e  këngëtarit, i cili në shumë raste ia vënë fajin teknikës. Në fakt nuk themi se kemi një teknikë të përsosur, megjithatë unë them që emocioni i këngës nuk prishet nga ndonjë gabim i vogël i këngëtarit apo i orkestrës.

*-Çfarë mund të na thoni mbi pjesëmarrjen e të rinjve në festival?*

Këtë vit do të jenë dy grupe të rinjsh në festival që do të këndojnë në çdo natë dhe kanë një avantazh që ata do të jenë në natën finale, kjo do zgjidhet nga një juri jashtë jurisë qendrore. 
*Votimi final do të jetë i njëjtë me atë të viteve të kaluara. Shtatë anëtarët e jurisë do të thonë fjalët e tyre dhe votimi do të jetë nga 1 pikë deri në 12 pikë, si në Festivalin Evropian. Në ndryshim nga vitet e kaluara eliminimi do të bëhet pas çdo nate gjysmë finale, jo pas natës së dytë. Juria qendrore do të bëjë eliminimin e këngëtarëve vip në natën e parë dhe natën e dytë dhe do japi çmimin natën e tretë, ndërsa juria me profesionistë radiofonikë do të bëjë vlerësimin e të rinjve.*




Intervistoi: Julia Vrapi - Gazeta " SOT " 

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...ture&Itemid=59

----------


## sirena_adria

Thoma Gaqi - Kompozitor

Hajg Zaharian - Kompozitor

Zef Çoba - Kompozitor

Mefarete Laze - Kengetare

Altin Goci - Kengetar

Kozeta Mamaqi - Poete 

Fatmir Hysi - Muzikolog

----------


## sirena_adria

> Ska lidhje fare kariera ktu kile. Albani eshte kengetar i shkelqyer per shqiperine ,mos them me i miri. problemi eshte se kenga qe ka ne festival me aq informacione sa kom nuk eshte kenge fituese ,jane nja 2 tjera shume me t'mira ,por qe favorizohen kto dy fale fames qe kan mor vitet e fundit.



B.Jack, nese i di,  na i trego te lutem cilat jane 2 kenget e tjera qe jane edhe me te mira , kush i kendon dhe kush jane krijuesit. 

Faleminderit ne advance !

----------


## Jack Watson

E gëzoft venin  e parë Albani me Miramin. :P

T'paktën të kenë noi këngë të bukur.

----------


## gloreta

> Edhe nëpër këto pallatet tona të lagjes,mblidhen fëmijët dhe konkurojnë me këngë.Ndaj nuk ka ndonjë gjë për tu shqetësuar!



Vertet Beso, epo mire bejne, se duke bere ashtu do behen kengetare ne te ardhmen.  :buzeqeshje:  

Nuk i dihet talenteve.


Respekt per te gjithe.

Le te dale Festivali i kenges ne RTSH nje Festival mbreslenes!!

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne vijim te citimit te Besos & postimit te Gloretes ..... 

E c'te keqe ka. Dje ishim popull ushtar ..... sot jemi popull kengetar ! ..... shaka 

E ku ka me bukur ! Shqiptari kengen e ka ne gjak,  i rrjedh nder damare! Jemi popull artist e virtuoz !  

Talente pacim ngahera ! Plot talente qofte dhe ky festival ! 

Bashkombas le t'i vleresojme vlerat & t'i respektojme ato ! Kenga e bukur shqiptare do mbese gjalle nese ajo do transmetohet brez pas brezi ! 

Rinia ka nevoje per inkurajim e vleresim ! Jane ata qe do marrin stafeten neser dhe do kenaqin shpirtrat tane ! Muzika e bukur shqiptare ka vend per te gjithe !!!

----------

